# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #18: TwoUp Video

## Eddie

*Project Update #18: TwoUp Video*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

A little better this time...we need some better lighting.
Please note that 90%+ of the noise in this video is the exhaust fan on our laser running as we are cutting a lot of stuff right now.  The OneUp and TwoUp are among the quietest printers around.

----------

